# SnoWay Plow question



## ramp (Dec 11, 2011)

I have a old 3 point Series 22 SnoWay plow for a 2003 Chevy S10. The mount and wiring are installed. Everything appears to be working fine. I was looking for the owners manual on the www.snoway.com web site but cannot find it. My question is basically the switch on the plastic cover for the hydraulic motor. What purpose is it for? A couple of wires to the switch have fallen off.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I think my friend you have a 18 series. That switch activates the jack foot. you use the blue, yellow and tan wires.

instructions for the jack stand

http://www.snoway.com/service/Accessories/97100402C.pdf

Measure the height of your blade if it is an 18 inches does it look like the ones in these manuals? if not let me know:waving:

http://www.snoway.com/service/Owner Manuals/97100196E.pdf

http://www.snoway.com/service/Parts Manuals/97100198g.pdf

http://www.snoway.com/service/Setup_Installation/97100197c.pdf


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

ramp;1418359 said:


> I have a old 3 point Series 22 SnoWay plow for a 2003 Chevy S10. The mount and wiring are installed. Everything appears to be working fine. I was looking for the owners manual on the www.snoway.com web site but cannot find it. My question is basically the switch on the plastic cover for the hydraulic motor. What purpose is it for? A couple of wires to the switch have fallen off.


Call your local dealer. The one here in Indiana has been very helpful when I have had a quest or two.


----------



## ramp (Dec 11, 2011)

I'll review the text. I knew it was an older plow but in excellent condition. Thanks so much!!


----------



## ramp (Dec 11, 2011)

I measured the blade and it is 22 inches. It appears to be very similar aspects of each of the three manuals you provided. The controller includes the light and side toggle.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

is there a serial number on the passengers side of the a frame?


----------



## ramp (Dec 11, 2011)

80C101237
This is the number on the plow. I'm in the process of stripping it down, made sure to avoid the tag.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Let me see what I can find based on those numbers. That is the blade serial number.


----------



## ramp (Dec 11, 2011)

Correct, is there another number on the plow frame?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Yes on the A-frame passenger's side.


----------



## ramp (Dec 11, 2011)

It must have been an off day at the shop. They placed this one on the drivers side.
24D101476


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Ok you have a 24 series with Down pressure. I'll get you the right links.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

24/25 manuals

http://www.snoway.com/service/Owner Manuals/97100200E.pdf

http://www.snoway.com/service/Parts Manuals/97100204j.pdf

http://www.snoway.com/service/Fenner Repair/97100036A.pdf


----------



## ramp (Dec 11, 2011)

That's great! I got a new piece of lexan for the plow and primed part of it today.

Do people add light kits to these units?


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes I have a set of lights and they do help out a lot

I love my Z


----------



## ramp (Dec 11, 2011)

I am just finishing putting this rig together. Rebuilt the engine and front end on the S10. Now just completing painting and putting a new piece of poly on the plow. Did you purchase the kits through SnoWay or did you fabricate your own?

And yes, this little S10 is awesome. Drives real nice a real difference compared to the full size Suburban it replaces.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

There are a few affter market parts. that is what I did. And for the mount I did some cuting and welding.
and for the moldbord gepoleyshapes is the way to go. OEM is1/8" I got a 4'x8' for 190.oo. Dealer whanted 240.oo
I have 400lb in the back of my blazer. I would start around there. 

I love my Z


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Sorry I made mine. They look OEM.


----------



## ramp (Dec 11, 2011)

Ok, I was actually thinking along these lines. Price is always an issue. Years ago I used to do welding and fabricating and I have the equipment. probably wait till spring for that.

If you can, post a picture.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Sorry all I use is my phone. can you pm yet


----------



## ramp (Dec 11, 2011)

I see. I have a few ideas.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Sorry all I use is my phone. can you pm yet


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

260-431-9111 call me ill send you some picks


----------



## ramp (Dec 11, 2011)

My cell phone does not have a data plan,"work phone" I only have a email address <[email protected]>

Sorry I didn't respond right away. Down stairs putting the new poly blade on. It's 3/16 as opposed to 1/8, not easy. I hope I can bend it on.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

It will be fun to put in a lot harder but it will fit. Just take your time. Is it warm it will be eazer if it warm give me a few so I can get some picks I need to wash my plow first off to the doller wash I go


----------



## ramp (Dec 11, 2011)

Well bending 3/16" polycarb onto the plow is turning out to be a rather difficult affair. I can't thick of a way right now to heat up such long piece to try to relax it into the shape. I have tried sitting on and multiple clamps. Tough stuff.

Have to go out for errands, will try latter.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I sent you some emails. What I did was put my where bar on and the bar that holds the top in. I left them lose and it took me about
an hour todo its hard but it will go in,take it in side and put it on the heater or a hot bath my work as well


----------



## ramp (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the pics. I got it put together with the help of my son. You really need 4 hands to install a 3/16" polycarb Blade. It twists around and it needs to pressed in evenly, at least that how it appears.
Plowed the driveway. Still do not understand the method for hitching it up. Still as difficult as my Myers for the 94 Suburban. I'll have to figure this out.
https://picasaweb.google.com/115385565601547640136/January222012#5700586830737882130


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

ramp;1424813 said:


> Thanks for the pics. I got it put together with the help of my son. You really need 4 hands to install a 3/16" polycarb Blade. It twists around and it needs to pressed in evenly, at least that how it appears.
> Plowed the driveway. Still do not understand the method for hitching it up. Still as difficult as my Myers for the 94 Suburban. I'll have to figure this out.
> https://picasaweb.google.com/115385565601547640136/January222012#5700586830737882130


I tried to look at our picture by using your link. It told me it could not be found.


----------



## ramp (Dec 11, 2011)

*SnoWay Plow*

Sorry, not as familiar with Picasa web sharing. I opened it to the public, maybe now it can be viewed. I attached a few below. Thanks


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Looks good. What did you finally have to do to get it installed?


----------



## ramp (Dec 11, 2011)

I used a 3/16" thick piece of poly to repair the plow. It's a lot more difficult to set in the frame. I tried for many hours until I asked my son to help. We each just pushed from opposite ends down into the frame. It took 15 minutes with Brian helping me.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

ramp;1425177 said:


> I used a 3/16" thick piece of poly to repair the plow. It's a lot more difficult to set in the frame. I tried for many hours until I asked my son to help. We each just pushed from opposite ends down into the frame. It took 15 minutes with Brian helping me.


Thanks! Good to know. I'm sure one of these days I will have to replace mine.


----------

